
Social Media Has Become the Bread and Circuses of Our Generation - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/the-inaction-generation-how-the-internet-has-become-the-bread-and-circuses-of-our-generation-7f90515a13f7
======
CM30
I apologise if the article isn't right for Hacker News, but it's one I posted
a while ago that's become a lot more relevant nowadays, especially since
mocking Trump's comments on Twitter seems to have become the new popular thing
to do.

As for the title... well the original was too long for Hacker News. So I
shortened it a bit.

